# Have: 1000+ pts Dark Eldar. Want: Anything



## The Champion Of Khorne (May 12, 2013)

Hey
Im selling a Dark Eldar army of mine I dont want. I just never got round to doing them. The army consists of:
1 Archon (metal)
4 Incubi (metal)
32-34 Warriors
5 Scourges (metal)
11 Wyches (metal)
2 Warp beasts (metal)
Asrubaedel Vect and his Dias of destruction

Im from the UK so UK offers only please.
Cheers all.
Champion of Khorne


----------



## returnoftheclown (Mar 14, 2012)

Hello, wondering if these models are still around?


----------



## The Champion Of Khorne (May 12, 2013)

*Dark Eldar*

Yep its all still up for sale. Interested?


----------

